# enantes/endenantes/ antes



## tonyo3000

como se dice? enantes? endenantes? denantes? antes?  por: "hace un momento??"


----------



## pejeman

tonyo3000 said:


> como se dice? enantes? endenantes? denantes? antes? por: "hace un momento??"


 
Antes. Algunas de esas formas, si se usan, son coloquiales y si no, arcaismos, por lo menos en México, ya que acabo de ver que enantes si se usa`por _recientemente_, en Colombia, Venezuela; Perú y Panamá, según el DRAE en línea.

Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

En México he escuchado también "desdenantes" pero lo correcto es decir "antes" o "desde antes," _asegún_ (   ) el contexto del asunto.

Si ya sé, _asegún_ es incorrecto pero es otro ejemplo parecido a _endenantes_ y también es usado (incorrectamente) en México. La palabra correcta es _según_.


----------



## Dandee

En Chile dicen *denantes* por "hace poco", también me parece haber escuchado *endenantes.*

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## tonyo3000

por favor necesito una respuesta concreta. es correcto o no decir:

"denantes"
"endenantes"
"enantes"

por... "hace un rato" o "hace un momento"???

gracias


----------



## sara_gdleon

Depende del país tonyo3000


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Son incorrectas, la  expresión correcta es "antes".
Acá las dicen las personas de poca cultura...
por "hace un rato" = hace poco/ hace poco tiempo/ no hace mucho


----------



## Janis Joplin

Así es, depende del país, pero al menos en México no te verías bien usando esos términos en un medio profesional o culto, *probablemente* en *algunos* pueblos y con *algunas* personas.


----------



## sara_gdleon

Sí, en México no es nada adecuado decirlas, lo correcto es "antes"


----------



## caribe_1

No nos engañemos ....

El hecho de que una palabra se use solamente en unas regiones de América no significa que es un "regionalismo".

El término "enantes" o "de enantes", aunque hoy le suene feo o ignorante a las personas que no lo utilizan es, efectivamente, una palabra castellana que fue cayendo en desuso en la mayoría de los países de habla hispana.

Su significado puede ser encontrado en la Real Academia Española como un término utilizado para describir "hace un rato".

Ancon: lugar donde da fondo la marina
Bastimentos: víveres
Carenear: limpiar el casco de los barcos

son términos del castellano antiguo que, aún cuando han sido reemplazados por términos "modernos", son válidos en nuestra lengua.


----------



## ishuaia

Soy Panameño y aquí es de lo más normal su uso.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

tonyo3000 said:


> por favor necesito una respuesta concreta. es correcto o no decir:
> 
> "denantes"
> "endenantes"
> "enantes"
> 
> por... "hace un rato" o "hace un momento"???
> 
> gracias


Saludos.
_


----------



## jc19

Las tres aparecen en el DRAE, como usos vulgares, excepto

*enantes**.*
 (De  _enante_2).
*1. *adv. t._ Col._,_ Pan._,_ Perú_ y_ Ven._ *recientemente.*

http://forum.wordreference.com/Srvl...ientemente&SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#0_1

que también tiene su parte vulgar:

*2. *adv. t. desus. *antes* (‖  con idea de prioridad de tiempo). Era u. c. vulg.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

jc19 said:


> Las tres aparecen en el DRAE, como usos vulgares, excepto
> 
> *enantes**.*
> (De _enante_2).
> *1. *adv. t._ Col._,_ Pan._,_ Perú_ y_ Ven._ *recientemente.*
> 
> 
> 
> que también tiene su parte vulgar:
> 
> *2. *adv. t. desus. *antes* (‖ con idea de prioridad de tiempo). Era u. c. vulg.


 
Es decir que enantes aprendimos que si usamos "enantes" como "antes" es vulgarismo, pero como "recientemente" no. 

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

tonyo3000 said:


> por favor necesito una respuesta concreta. es correcto o no decir:
> 
> "denantes"
> "endenantes"
> "enantes"
> 
> por... "hace un rato" o "hace un momento" "recientemente"???
> 
> gracias


 
"Enantes" es correcto en los países que señala la RAE. Por eso debes tener cuidado.
Los demás vocablos son arcaísmos y —según el DRAE— son además del habla vulgar. 
Tú mismo has puesto las frases que pueden servir de sustituto. yo agregué uno.
Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Veo la advertencia del DRAE en torno a Colombia y me encantaría saber cómo es el tema por otras regiones, pero "enantes" no es del habla diaria local. Lo poco que lo veo escrito en textos de nuestro país corresponde en gran parte a documentos jurídicos, desafortunadamente caracterizados por utilizar términos rebuscados.

Dejo la inquietud a mis paisanos.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

Según el María Moliner:

_Enante_ y _denante_ vienen de las preposiciones in+ante latínas, y son formas antiguas para _antes_.

Sin embargo, tambien según el María Moliner:
_Enantes, denantes, endenantes_ (las tres con "s" al final), son las formas populares de las anteriores.

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Veo la advertencia del DRAE, y me encantaría saber cómo es el tema por otras regiones, pero "enantes" no es del habla diaria local. Lo poco que lo veo escrito en textos de nuestro país corresponde en gran parte a documentos jurídicos, desafortunadamente caracterizados por utilizar términos rebuscados. O arcaísmos que a veces provocan arcadas. ¿Por qué crees que nos satanizan?
> 
> Dejo la inquietud a mis paisanos.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Piraña: 

Tampoco es que se hable en todo el Perú. Además, "enantes" empieza a sonar a rancio. Pero para fines prácticos, mejor evitarlo. Aunque debo reconocer que "enantes" resume en una sola palabra algo que acaba de pasar.
- Enantes me crucé con Juan.
- Hace un momento me crucé con Juan.
- Acabo de cruzarme con Juan.
- Vengo de cruzarme con Juan (ni siquiera me suena bien, me parece calco del francés).
- Recientemente me crucé con Juan. 
- Hace unos minutos me crucé con Juan.

Endenantes es muy común en zonas rurales donde también se habla quechua o aymara. Quizás debido a que el español hablado en tiempos de la colonia casi no ha variado. 

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

También existe "endespués" (o "endispués").


----------



## Alma Shofner

tonyo3000 said:


> como se dice? enantes? endenantes? denantes? antes? por: "hace un momento??"


 
Los he escuchado, pero la mera verdad, como que los he filtrado mentalmente y traducido como antes de que algo pasara. Me parece lenguaje coloquial, simpático, como poniéndole sabor a lo que dicen.

Una tía mía (QEPD) decía de las tres formas: enantes, endenantes y denantes. Yo lo entendía como desde hace tiempo o antes de que algo pasara. Quizá ella les daba diferente significado a las tres palabras, no lo sé. 

Saludos


----------



## elmg

Dandee said:


> En Chile dicen *denantes* por "hace poco", también me parece haber escuchado *endenantes.*
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Coincido totalmente, salvo que de acuerdo a la persona le ponen S o no al final. 

Lo que sí, jamas lo he visto por escrito, es lenguaje coloquial. 

Saludos.


----------



## raulalgri

pejeman said:


> Antes. Algunas de esas formas, si se usan, son coloquiales y si no, arcaismos, por lo menos en México, ya que acabo de ver que enantes s*í* se usa`por _recientemente_, en Colombia, Venezuela; Perú y Panamá, según el DRAE en línea.
> 
> Saludos.



"*Enantes*" se usa con el significado de "hace un rato", no con el significado exacto de "antes". "Antes" denota un tiempo más variado: puede ser "hace un rato", "hace horas", "hace días", "hace tiempo"...; o una idea incompleta: (¿antes de qué ?).

*Enantes sonó una sirena*. _Hace un rato sonó una sirena_. Idea completa.

*Antes sonó una sirena*. No es lo mismo. Nos preguntaríamos ¿Antes de qué? ¿Antes de ahora? ¿Hace cuánto?



ROSANGELUS said:


> Son incorrectas, la  expresión correcta es "antes".
> Acá las dicen las personas de poca cultura...
> por "hace un rato" = hace poco/ hace poco tiempo/ no hace mucho



En el Perú es bastante común usar "enantes" y no significa lo mismo que "antes", como acabo de exponer. Y, por ejemplo, no digo "como lo expuse enantes" porque lo he expuesto "ahorita" ("reciencito"). Y "enantes" es más antes.



sara_gdleon said:


> Depende del país tonyo3000



Tienes razón.



sara_gdleon said:


> Sí, en México no es nada adecuado decirlas, lo correcto es "antes"



En el Perú sí es adecuado decir "enantes" y sólo en ciertos casos podría ser reemplazado por "antes", pero no porque signifiquen lo mismo, sino porque el contexto permitiera que el reemplazo diera la misma significación. 



ishuaia said:


> Soy Panameño y aquí es de lo más normal su uso.
> 
> Saludos



"Chócatela" . Aquí en el Perú también.



Giorgio Lontano said:


> Es decir que enantes aprendimos que si usamos "enantes" como "antes" es vulgarismo, pero como "recientemente" no.
> 
> Saludos.



Tú lo has dicho. No es lo mismo "enantes" que "antes".
Pero, respecto a "enantes aprendimos", sí recién hubiéremos aprendido, es decir, suponiendo que recién hemos aprendido, será más correcto decir "acabamos de aprender". En cambio, si aprendimos hace, digamos, varios posts, podríamos decir con propiedad que "enantes aprendimos".



Alma Shofner said:


> Los he escuchado, pero la mera verdad, como que los he filtrado mentalmente y traducido como antes de que algo pasara. Me parece lenguaje coloquial, simpático, como poniéndole sabor a lo que dicen.



Efectivamente "enantes" denota antes de que algo pasara porque no denota el momento justo antes de ahora, sino más antes:

"Enantes vino Juan, pero ya se fue". Si Juan todavía estuviera, podríamos decir: "Juan vino hace un rato", pero no diríamos "enantes vino Juan".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rgr

En Argentina estas voces del habla campestre han sido inmortalizadas en la literatura gauchesca, cuyo máximo exponente es el _Martín Fierro_ de José Hernández, autor culto que creó el personaje, ejemplo o paradigma del gaucho connotado como víctima principal del proceso de modernización del país. No digo más porque creo que todos los argentinos (y no) lo conocen de sobra
Saludos
rgr


----------



## Ibermanolo

En mi zona también se puede oir "enantes" como vulgarismo, eso sí.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estas supervivencias (auténticos arcaísmos vivos) siempre se refugian en las hablas rurales (mejor que vulgares) o en las jergas de oficio, como la jerga jurídica. Lo que pasa con el español, sucedió ya antes en latín. Las palabras y giros de la lengua llamada arcaica (siempre en relación con una lengua moderna o clásica), desaparecen del estándar, pero no mueren, siguen vivas en las hablas populares y pueden acceder al estándar de nuevo hasta muchos siglos después de su primera época. 
Es algo visto en muchas lenguas. Pero el ejemplo latino debe llegar como modeo para lo que sucede en español.


----------



## raulalgri

XiaoRoel said:


> Estas supervivencias (auténticos arcaísmos vivos) siempre se refugian en las hablas rurales (mejor que vulgares) o en las jergas de oficio, como la jerga jurídica.



Bueno, yo vivo en el ámbito urbano, no rural, y aquí es común el uso de la palabra "enantes".


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Bueno, yo vivo en el ámbito urbano, no rural, y aquí es común el uso de la palabra "enantes".


Eso es fruto de los flujos migratorios campo > ciudad. En los barrios populares de las grandes ciudades (y, en menor medida, de las pequeñas) se produce un encuentro de variantes rurales, y de adaptaciones populares del lenguaje de los medios de comunicación de masas, que producen un hervidero siempre bullente, causa de innovaciones en el habla, de hábitos fonético y morfosintacticos y de una constante renovación léxica que, aunque normalmente, como chispas produce palabras de corta duración vital, algunas veces llega a extender modismos e innovaciones léxicas, que a veces son arcaísmos soterrados que pueden volver a ser usados por un amplio grupo social.


----------



## raulalgri

XiaoRoel said:


> Eso es fruto de los flujos migratorios campo > ciudad.



Podría ser, pero podría no serlo. ¡Quién sabe dónde se habrá generado esta palabra!

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Castilla la Vieja, España.


----------



## raulalgri

Pues esta palabra se está refugiando en las hablas rurales y urbanas del Perú y otros países de América Latina.


----------



## Le Renard

En El Salvador es bastante común usar "enantes" por querer calificar una acción que por poco y no sucede, o fue muy difícil de realizar.

Espero que esto ayude a enriquecer el diálogo sobre el uso de estos términos.


----------



## oa2169

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Veo la advertencia del DRAE en torno a Colombia y me encantaría saber cómo es el tema por otras regiones, pero "enantes" no es del habla diaria local. Lo poco que lo veo escrito en textos de nuestro país corresponde en gran parte a documentos jurídicos, desafortunadamente caracterizados por utilizar términos rebuscados.
> 
> Dejo la inquietud a mis paisanos.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Definitivamente en el Valle del Cauca no se usa "enantes". Lo puedo asegurar porque el trabajo que desarrollo abarca los 42 municipios de este departamento y trato con las diferentes comunidades. Nunca lo he escuchado.

lo que sí se escucha mucho por estos lados es el diminutivo de antes: "antesitos" con el mismno significado de "hace poco tiempo o recientemente".

-Y Pedro?
-Salió *antesitos* de que llegaras.


----------



## Marian Gallo

Hola. ¿Se puede decir "Estará muerto denante la mañana"? La idea es que está muy enfermo y el hablamte supone que en menos de un día morirá. La idea es darle un toque arcaico a la oración. Gracias


----------



## Señor K

No, porque todas las formas empleadas y discutidas aquí son para decir que algo sucedió antes, hace poco rato, en el pasado. No sirven para proyectar hechos en el futuro, Marian.

Para tu consulta, no se me ocurre nada más arcaico que el normal "Estará muerto de aquí a mañana".


----------



## Marian Gallo

Perfecto. Gracias, Señor K


----------

